# Gunnery Sgt. Robert L. Gilbert II - 2nd MSOB



## peefyloo (Mar 18, 2010)

http://www.defense.gov/releases/release.aspx?releaseid=13389

The Department of Defense announced today the death of a Marine who was supporting Operation Enduring Freedom.

Gunnery Sgt. Robert L. Gilbert II, 28, of Richfield, Ohio, died March 16 of wounds sustained March 8 while supporting combat operations in Badghis province, Afghanistan.  He was assigned to 2nd Marine Special Operations Battalion, Marine Special Operations Regiment, U.S. Marine Corps Forces Special Operations Command, Camp Lejeune, N.C.


----------



## American-n-NZ (Mar 18, 2010)

Rest in Peace Marine!


----------



## metalmom (Mar 18, 2010)

Rest easy! 
Prayers to his loved ones!


----------



## Sierra Bravo (Mar 18, 2010)

Semper Fi Marine!

Godspeed


----------



## Muppet (Mar 19, 2010)

R.I.P. Marine.

F.M.


----------



## tova (Mar 19, 2010)

RIP, Godspeed, PBS....


----------



## 0699 (Mar 19, 2010)

RIP Marine.

Semper Fidelis.


----------



## Ranger_Smoothie (Mar 19, 2010)

Rest easy Gunney.


----------



## MsKitty (Mar 19, 2010)

RIP Marine


----------



## AWP (Mar 19, 2010)

Blue Skies.


----------



## Rapid (Mar 20, 2010)

RIP, Marine.


----------



## SoloKing (Mar 20, 2010)

Rest in Peace Brother


----------



## Gypsy (Mar 23, 2010)

Rest in Peace, Marine.


----------

